# Philadelphia Area Groomer Recommendations



## Soleamp[ (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi all. Can anyone recommend a good groomer in the Philadelphia area? We used one groomer before Covid that was good but now only gives "select" clients appointments. We also have one other local groomer we have used, who are good, but getting an appointment is harder than getting in the see the President (they are a very small operation with very limited hours). We have tried several other groomers with varying levels of success. Our Golden is VERY hairy and really needs someone who knows what they are doing. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

